# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2011)

Barbara LeAnn ‘Select’ x Rosalie Dixler ‘FV’

A little history: I purchased this from Tom several years ago as a small seedling. It bloomed last year, but the flower wasn't very good. Color was poor and so was the shape. A good lesson for why to not count on the first flowering to be typical. This one is very nice!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 11, 2011)

One of my favorite hybrids. I have several of them. This one is nice.

e-spice


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

very nice color


----------



## Ernie (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like an AM to me.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful. :drool:

Boy, you sure know how to photograph those reds Dot. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, a super shape Imo, and that intensive red color :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow!!:drool:


----------



## John M (Mar 12, 2011)

e-spice said:


> One of my favorite hybrids. I have several of them.



*sniff, sniff* :sob: I have none! 'Must do something about that! This is awesome, Dot. It's hard to believe that it has ever had poor colour and shape. You're right of course. The first bloom is never up to par. It's almost worth pinching out the first spike as soon as it gets out of the leaves and waiting for the second blooming to judge quality.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 12, 2011)

It is fantastic! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonderful!! Both in shape and colour!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with all of the above. And I'm finally gotta get mine at Orchidexpo next month. :rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Just gorgeous! 
No you are right! We should never count on the first flowering!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 12, 2011)

what a beauty


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## koshki (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, that clinches it! This one goes ont the list.

Very nice!


----------



## Dido (Mar 12, 2011)

a really deep color, like it


----------



## toddybear (Mar 12, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Looks like an AM to me.


If the flower holds, or the second one opens in time, it will go to the Ann Arbor Orchid show next weekend. We'll see...



koshki said:


> Well, that clinches it! This one goes ont the list.
> 
> Very nice!


Contact Tom at Fox Valley. He may have some left and could bring one to the MOS show.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya know... I don't know about you guys, but I find this to be more pleasing that Phrag Jason Fischer. I like the pinker color from the dose of fischeri and the fuller form. It also seems to be consistent in the very nice to awesome range. Well done Tom!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 13, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Ya know... I don't know about you guys, but I find this to be more pleasing that Phrag Jason Fischer. I like the pinker color from the dose of fischeri and the fuller form. It also seems to be consistent in the very nice to awesome range. Well done Tom!


 
I definitely agree. And this is an excellent example of the cross. Great bloom, Dot!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 13, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Ya know... I don't know about you guys, but I find this to be more pleasing that Phrag Jason Fischer. I like the pinker color from the dose of fischeri and the fuller form. It also seems to be consistent in the very nice to awesome range. Well done Tom!



I like Fox Valley Fireball better too. I find it is easier to grow and I tend to like the shape better. It is typically smaller than Jason Fischer though.

e-spice


----------



## Ernie (Mar 14, 2011)

e-spice said:


> It is typically smaller than Jason Fischer though.
> 
> e-spice



It's smaller in horizontal natural spread, but a fuller flower overall (wider segments).


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 14, 2011)

Most, if not all of the Phrag. Jason Fischers I've seen are either 3N or 4N, while all Phrag. Fox Valley Fireballs are 2N. I would expect the sizes would be closer to comparable if you compared 2N clones of each. Also, Fox Valley Fireball contains a dose of fischeri in the background that Jason Fischer lacks - ergo the color depth, rounder shape and somewhat smaller flower......


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2011)

I always thought Asuko Fischer was a nicer flower than JF also.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2011)

I had to share this: I put the plant in the Greater Lansing Orchid Society display at the Ann Arbor OS show this weekend, and the judges must have liked it -- they gave it an AM/AOS of 82 points.:clap:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 20, 2011)

Well deserved Dot, congratulations !!!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I had to share this: I put the plant in the Greater Lansing Orchid Society display at the Ann Arbor OS show this weekend, and the judges must have liked it -- they gave it an AM/AOS of 82 points.:clap:



Sweet! Well deserved! Congrats, Dot! And the clonal name is...?


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous
:drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Well,well, well, you did it!!!!! Great job Dot.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations, Dot! Very deserving of the award, and I'm sure it's well grown. Hope you can bring it to the MOS Palm Sunday show, assuming there is at least another bud - I'd love to see it. As more and more seedlings get to be blooming size, I think we're starting to see the full potential of the cross. 


Thanks!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 21, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> ...I think we're starting to see the full potential of the cross.



Yeah, pretty darn high.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 21, 2011)

Great job - congratulations Dot!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats Dot! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Sweet! Well deserved! Congrats, Dot! And the clonal name is...?


Wacousta -- I've been giving that name to all my awards. It's the town I live in now. Wacousta was supposedly an Indian maiden.



tomkalina said:


> Congratulations, Dot! Very deserving of the award, and I'm sure it's well grown. Hope you can bring it to the MOS Palm Sunday show, assuming there is at least another bud - I'd love to see it. As more and more seedlings get to be blooming size, I think we're starting to see the full potential of the cross.


Thanks, Tom. There is another bud, and if it is open for the MOS show, I'll put it in the GLOS display. Rob Halgren, who knows his Phrags, said he's never seen such a deep red on a Phrag before. 

Thanks, everyone. I am pleased!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, Wow! Utterly mesmerizing! Congratulations on the award!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2011)

:clap::clap:AWESOME!!! CONGRATS!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## koshki (Mar 26, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> Congratulations, Dot! Very deserving of the award, and I'm sure it's well grown. Hope you can bring it to the MOS Palm Sunday show, assuming there is at least another bud - I'd love to see it. As more and more seedlings get to be blooming size, I think we're starting to see the full potential of the cross.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, please, I'd love to see this too!

Congratulations on the award!


----------



## John M (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't see this until just now. Wow! CONGRATULATIONS, Dot! I think it's the nicest red I've ever seen! Awesome!


----------



## koshki (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, Dot...just checking to see how your second bud is developing, and if you think it will be ready for next week?

I have a newbie question about judging (don't snicker, guys, I'm just starting with all this stuff)...since this won an award last month, could a second bud be eligible for another? And can you take a plant to subsequent shows and get awards?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2011)

The second bud is open, and there's a third developing. It will be my luck that the second flower will fall off just before the show, and the 3rd bud won't be open yet. We'll see -- I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

The same plant can be put into another show for AOS judging, but not the same blooming -- as far as I know.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 5, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I had to share this: I put the plant in the Greater Lansing Orchid Society display at the Ann Arbor OS show this weekend, and the judges must have liked it -- they gave it an AM/AOS of 82 points.:clap:



A bit late, but congratulations! :drool:


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Katherine,

Regardless of the number of buds on the original inflorescence, the plant can not be submitted for judging again on that inflorescence -only on subsequent inflorescences.


----------



## koshki (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know!

Here's another question...given that phrags bloom sequentially, does it make a difference to the judges if they're looking at the first bloom or one further up the line?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2011)

The more blooms, the better, but judges need to see the best flower.


----------



## terryros (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is a link to an iPhone photo of a second bloom Fireball (same cross as Dot's, purchased from Hausermann's) behind a first bloom 2N Jason Fischer from OL. 

http://gallery.me.com/terry_rosborough/100077

The Fireball is 8.5 cm width and the JF is 7.5. The Fireball has much more of a pink/purple cast to it, which is very nice. I have about 5 very red JF and am very happy to get much more fischeri in this particular Fireball! Color variation is good.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2011)

terryros said:


> (same cross as Dot's, purchased from Hausermann's)


I think you mean, purchased at Fox Valley! oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I had to share this: I put the plant in the Greater Lansing Orchid Society display at the Ann Arbor OS show this weekend, and the judges must have liked it -- they gave it an AM/AOS of 82 points.:clap:



Good for you Dot. Quite a step up from a poor flowering last time :clap:


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2011)

That's awesome Dot! Congratulations! Sorry I'm a little late to the party. Did it make it to Montreal?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2011)

Heather said:


> That's awesome Dot! Congratulations! Sorry I'm a little late to the party. Did it make it to Montreal?


Montreal???


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, I think you mean MOS (Michigan Orchid Society). That's this weekend. So far, the flower is holding.


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh! I wondered! Though Montreal was a bit far for you!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 14, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I had to share this: I put the plant in the Greater Lansing Orchid Society display at the Ann Arbor OS show this weekend, and the judges must have liked it -- they gave it an AM/AOS of 82 points.:clap:



Congratulation!


----------



## emydura (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations Dot. That is a wonderful flower. The colour and shape are exceptional. Well deserved. Lovely photo as well. 

David


----------

